# April Had Twins



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Finally the waiting is over. April had twin doelings. Two different colors.
Now we wait for next month. Light colored female was 8 pounds the dark colored female 9 pounds. 

Enjoy.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice colored doeling I hope mine turn out like this


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

They are gorgeous...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh they are just so cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorably gorgeous


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

What a couple of cutie pies! Congratulations.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, they're adorable, and they look nice and healthy


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm surprised at the color of your adult doe! We have one that looks the same. Red head with blonde ears an back tear marks? She's thrown us red heads until this year when she gave me my prized show doe- a blondie. 

The babies are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

April Is a Boer Cross. Her mother is a full blooded Boer(traditional) and Daddy was a Boer/X. Not known. Any way April got her Daddy's look. I am trying to figure out how April and Excalibur ended up with an almost palomino colored baby. 
Picture of April's Mom and Dad First Three and than 
April and Excalibur bottom two. These two are the parents of the new baby's. Maybe someone can help me figure out where the coloring is coming from. I am not complaining by any means, I just would like to know. Any thoughts?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

This is our reg 88% boer doe Sparkey.









This year she and our fullblood red headed buck had Lucy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! They are gorgeous! I love the difference in color, at least it'll be easy to tell them apart!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

pierceingstarr said:


> Wow she is GORGEOUS.


Thank you  I'm sure your new little girl will be just as special to you as my Lucy is to me


----------

